

"The Internet Has A SuperPAC" says Steve Wozniak, endorsing Lessig's Mayday.US - BrianBoyko
http://theInternetHasASuperPAC/

======
leepowers
The article link is broken for me. Here's where it should point to:

[https://mayday.us/internethasasuperpac/](https://mayday.us/internethasasuperpac/)

I looked on the page for any mention of specific legislation that the SuperPAC
will advocate for. Didn't find anything. The closest thing I could find was a
link to Lessig's Rootstriker reforms listed here:

[http://reform.to/#/reforms](http://reform.to/#/reforms)

This information should be more clear on the SuperPAC page. The _how_ of
reform is just as important as the _why_. And the lack of info made me
hesitant to pledge.

